
New Discoveries in Greece Reveal Ancient Roman Engineering - diodorus
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/dec/14/new-underwater-discoveries-in-greece-reveal-ancient-roman-engineering
======
harrisjt
Very jealous of the people who get to do this as I sit here on my computer.
The trident on the stone and the mud level is fantastic, can't wait to see the
next organic material that is revealed.

